# It has been nearly 6 years since I got Tilly and Mali.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I can’t believe how quick time has gone. I didn’t think it had been this long until I realized and worked it out!









When I first joined Talk Cockatiels, in 2008, I had 3 Cockatiels… Dipsy (unfortunately not long later she flew out of the open glass sliding doors), Tilly, and Mali. I got them after a long time of not having a Cockatiel — my very first Cockatiel, LC, was sadly taken the RSPCA, along with my cat, the night before we were homeless and on the streets.







He is the reason why I love Cockatiels as much as I do now though, and he will always have a special place in my heart. 

Fast forward 5 years and 9 months later, I am still blessed to have Tilly and Mali in my life, and I hope for many, many more years I will be. I have had these 2 the longest out of all of my birds and I would be crushed if anything happened to them.

Tilly










Mali










Part of me is sad at the same time, knowing they are ‘getting up in age’, and Mali has had a lot of health problems, still going strong though.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

They're both beautiful. Congrats on giving them six wonderful years, I'm sure they'll have many more with you.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

aww they are so beautiful


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I know how you feel my lorikeet (Bluey) is six years old now and she's the first bird I ever got. 
Congrats on your six year mark and hopefully they will have many more years with you, also they are beautiful


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's wonderful. They look like very lovely birds, too.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful photos. My first bird was a lutino tiel, Paulie. He and my enormous flock of aviary birds at the time went to live on a farm where they have loads of animals for people with learning difficulties to look after when I decided to get into falconry. I'm sure they will many more years with you!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

beautiful photos! Congrats to you and them!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*nearly 6 years*

Six years really isn't old for a cockatiel. I know there are people on the forum who have had birds in their 20's. I lost my lutino hen cockatiel to cancer when she was almost 13. And until she got sick, she was lively and active. But I am sorry Mali has some health issues. I hope he fools you and lives a long life. And may I say, I am glad YOUR life has turned around, too!


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

They are so pretty! I love Mali's patterning! I'm sure they have had an amazing life living with you!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

they're so beautiful  and the names are wonderful!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are so beautiful! I have a special spot in my heart for female whitefaces! All your tiels are gorgouse!!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Such pretty birds!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They are such incredibly gorgeous birds!


----------

